
Ravenports Universal Package System - tsegratis
http://www.ravenports.com/
======
tsegratis
[https://repology.org/](https://repology.org/) rates it No.1 for upto-date
projects

Seems to solve some issues "If a new port or modification builds successfully
for a contributor, it will build identically for an evaluator. Submission
checks are capable of being automated and performed against multiple platforms
before a human ever sees them. This leads to much better submissions and
eliminates unnecessary multiple review cycles."

Would definitely benefit from more packages and platforms, but has enough for
a 'full' system

